# THANK YOU FETCH, MATT JONES and all the others



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

i just wanted to say thanks to all who have spoken out with their fanaticism, you allowed me to baityou into showing your true colors! this website and the attitudes expressed within are proving a great help in educating my fellow minnesotans (who had little interest in this subject as they dont hunt ND) on the mentality we are dealing with. you have been a benefit far beyond what you'll ever know. my friends 78 yeard old gramdmother was even appalled by your rabid NR stances, and decided to write her representatives. i also shwed the website to the 137 
people at our local town hall meeting with our districts representatives. many left enightened to your true motives. and support for the NR fishing restricions had 123-14 in favor.
my work here is done. its been interesting to say the least.
A HEARTFELT THANKS FOR HELPING OUT!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hmmm, let's quickly go over what just happened...

You said that I was wrong when I correctly stated there was no cap last year. So I then told you to check the regs. Then you again said I was wrong and called me a jackass. Then I showed you the regs, and proved you were wrong all along; and also retorted with some name calling of my own. You then threatened to "meet up" with me insinuating you wanted to fight me merely because I proved you wrong...

...and I'm the one who looks like a crazy fanatic after all of it??? :roll:

You only need to go as far as to taking a look in the mirror if you want to see who has really lost it on this issue.

If your work here was to look like an insane person with very irrational reasoning then you're right, you succeeded with flying colors.

I wouldn't show this thread at the next district meeting, they might have you hauled out in a straight jacket. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll remember next time I am trying to influence people to make it a POINT to use the internet as my source. It's general trend toward 100% reliable statements, fact-based accusations, and honest unbiased opinions written by people you have never met who are all reasonable adults is a SOLID PLATFORM on which to base an argument.

Plus, it's tough to interpret SARCASM on the web as well.

But in using this website to fire up your general populace and initiate a knee-jerk reaction to what is going to become a hot topic, all I can say is...

G.F.Y.

(Good for you! :wink: )


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

WOW.......


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Actually jones, wouldn't it be fair if he INVITED you to the next district meeting?

Think of how damaging that would be, IF THEY ACTUALLY MET YOU!

I wonder how the "vote" would go then if some kept his bs in check.

And no, not to invite you to the meeting to have a wrestling match, just a battle of wits.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Call me crazy,
Let me put Mr. Simonsons post in terms you understand. Internet sources are not considered worthy in court, or in academia or in any place that really matters.

Sadly I think your best contribution to this earth will be when you fertilize the flowers above you. :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sure, I'd go...depending on where that is???

I guess I find that pretty amusing since he was also insuinating I was a coward, and I still have no idea who this guy is or where he's from...

...funny how that works.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh come on now Matt, you know your the coward here. Since you state your name and location where as callmecrazy states....wait I think i've stumbled upon something here. Callmecrazy is the one actually hiding behind a keyboard and monitor.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

RIGHT !!! :roll: .......... :lol: Here's a Grandma for you too http://www.arkansaswaterfowler.com/fetchmotto.html


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

All those minnesotans have now formed opinions based on the words of a few people on this website? Hmm, not exactly the kind of leadership I would want for my district, town, state et all. Go ahead and keep driving that wedge between ND and MN and then blame ND for causing all the problems. Sounds like the people you interact with would believe something like that. You probably have them convinced that every minnesotan that comes to ND to hunt puts $2800 into ND's economy too. :eyeroll:

If a state feels they need to put regs in place to protect residents then go for it. Hopefully they will be reasonable and fair when thinking of how the regs will affect the non residents. Regs in ND pale in comparison to other states when it comes to NRs. You dont know how good you have it until you have experienced first hand hunting as a resident of a state like Arkansas where residents have virtually no place to hunt barring an expensive lease and those few places they do have are overrun by NRs. If MN feels they need to change fishing regs to protect residents then by all means do it. If they feel they need to exact some measure of revenge against a neighboring state well, that should tell a lot about how they manage their resources in the first place. :-?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Well put W4W, well put!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

Win4Win
i originally began posting on this site after the proposal restricting NR fishing the first 2 weeks of general season in MN. i have asked several times, on several threads, very straight forward questions and have yet to get a response. but the 2 times i have been wrong there has been no shortage of people telling me what an idiot i am. in fact on the first occasion i have yet to be "prove" wrong. i get a different answer from mr. jones than i do from the guy i spoke to at MNDNR concerning season frameworks. i asked mr. jones to tell me where i could find this info to verify his claims and he failed to respond. i will give my questions one more shot. as a group who feels they have solid ideas on how to deal with outdoor resource related issues please respond. please set animosities towards me aside for a minute.

1. what would your suggestions be towards dealing with the rising numbers of anglers on MN waters? 
2.what would your suggestions be towards stemming the part NR land purchase is playing in the astronimical increase in the price of lakeshore and recreational property in MN?
3.what would your suggestions be in managing lakes such as mille lacs that are subject to harvest limits negotiated with indian tribes?
4.what would your suggestions be in spreading angling tourism dollars(and pressure) throughout the state instead of primarily in the heart of resort country?
5.what would your suggestions be to provide the maximum amount of $$ that "our" resource can provide to the MNDNR budget to improve the resource through stocking, shoreline resoration etc?
6.what would you suggest to compensate for NR use of more limited resources such as trout and muskie fishing?
7.what suggestions do you have for reducing congestion (both on the lakes, and at public accesses) on the general fishing opener?

there are several proposals floating around MN sportsmen that they feel would deal with these issues. some are (along with # of ?)
1. set a cap of 350,000 NR licenses to be sold each year. this would be around 50,000 more than currently sold.
2.reduce NR licenses to three 1 week periods. 2 weeks good for memorial weekend-labor day, the third week to be used during the remainder of the season. 
3.resrict fishing to catch and release only for NR's on comanged lakes with harvest quotas and restrictions.
4.make 3 zones for fishing. a northern zone, southern zone, and mississippi river zone. make a NR license good for the three 1 week periods in the northern and mississippi zones, but full season in the southern zone.
5.increase license to $75. implement a catch and release license for a lesser amount. also make the license good for spouse and minor children (under18) for 2 of the 3 weeks. 
6.increase fees for trout stamps for NR's to put the $$ from NR use of these more limited resources back into that resource instead of the general budget. institute a muskie stamp (for residents as well) and use towards species specific purposes.
7.resrict NR fishing for the first 2 weeks of the general season.

please offer your suggestions and comments. are none, some, most , or all of these ideas fair and based upon problems being faced here in MN?

the one other ? i cant help but keep asking especially of guys like win4win who states" if they feel the need to enact some measure of revenge against a neighboring state well, that should tell a lot about how they manage their resources in the first place. :-? "
isnt ND's dark house spearing law concerning NR's nothing but retaliation for the fact MN doesnt allow NR's to dark house spear? the way its worded its clear that was the intent to me. it is also worded pretty much the same as the current NR fishing proposal thats causing all the ruckus, and claims of retaliation.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

To answer questions 1-7, it isn't North Dakota's duty figure out answers for those problems. They sounds like issues for Minnesota voters, DNR and legislature.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Calls...we have nothing to say about those things.You make the laws that benefit your people.If those are what you think is best for your people ...then go for it....if I don't like it...I should stay home.

I'm sure as heck not going to ask our governor and attorney general to sue you to get my way.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Move to ND :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

1. The first thing you need to do is back the bill that gives a portion of the tax revenue to the DNR. This is the most important thing that could be done to help the condition of Minnesotas resources.

With enough money the DNR will be able to come up with the answers to the above.

I don't think that any of the proposals are out of line.

Maybe having fishing open to Nonresidents for only a portion of the week? Families could still go on vacation but they would not be able to fish the entire time.

How about slot limits on more of the lakes.

There is no way to spread out the money from the traditional resort areas. That has been ingrained into the traveling fishermen.

Number one is still the most important.


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

smalls,
then why the outrage shown on this website concerning the proposal to limit NR fishing the first 2 weeks of the general season? shouldnt that be an issue for MN voters, DNR, legislators? to decide what to do, how to do it, and for what reasons? instead of viewing it as petty retaliation, perhaps view it as ND sportsmen have finally opened the eyes of their comrades in MN and they are going to start protecting what they have for MN's. perhaps its hard for some in MN to join on board, after all there is that whole "MN nice" thing. perhaps its easier to convince these types to try these measures only on those from states that have already gone down that road, instead of on everyone. perhaps its only a starting point as we figure out the best ways to deal with these issues. that is why i posed the ?'s. most on here feel to have a strong grasp of what it takes to protect as resource in a fair manner, focusing primarily on effects of NR pressures. thought maybe some of you would be willing to share your insights with us dumb ole sotas. but i geuss theres nothing in it for you huh?
so i'll ask the ?'s i posed about ND issues then. (what got me in trouble in the first place, but what the hell).

1.how have the current measures stopped the commercialization of hunting in ND? 
2.what other measures focusing on g/o's have been proposed? 
3.what are the statistics of total #of acres under lease for hunting. # of acres owned by NR's solely for hunting? (if these #'s are available. if they arent, maybe they should be)
4.what is the evidence to show that NR purchase of land has degraded the habitat or resource?

now on a more personal "right" and "wrong" level, why is it assumed that some guy living in fargo, who did nothing for the year but buy his license and hunt, more deserving of that, and better for the resource, than my family who has spent untold days of labor and quite a bit of money to improve habitat on my grandparents farm? its pretty much common sense to me that the guy who put his sweat and money into making the land a better place for all wildlife has EARNED the right to enjoy THAT resource on THAT land more than some guy who has done nothing but have a drivers license that reads ND. many have said there needs to be a benefit for living in ND. what is the benefit my family should recieve for actually IMPROVING THE RESOURCE? now i know there are many in the cities that do contribute, but many that dont as well. just as there are some rich NR's who feed into the commercialization, and most that dont.
i just feel that alot of people hide behind the resource and commercialization, when in reality they'd rather not share with anyone. they get mad anytime they see a NR plate in the field, "out there shooting our birds". 
i'd also like someone to answer my ? concerning the NR dark house spearing law in ND, and the reassoning behind it.
the reason i post anonymously is that my father and unlce are both in the "dont spray water on the hornets nest" group. they know nobody is going to listen to anything someone from MN has to say, so they dont bother. both will be retiring in the next couple of years and moving back to ND. then they will speak up, when their VOTE can be heard. until then i wont jeoprodize alienating members of my family.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Callme...what outrage on this site about the first 2 weeks Minn res. only.Everyone I know here thinks that if that is what is best for Minn. then do it...don't do it if it is retaliation...which is what it is.

And as far as the right or wrong thing...That guy in Fargo lives in ND...big difference.You do good things on your land more power to you...but you still don't live here.When your dad moves here he will have a say...right now he doesn't even though he may own land here.


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

Ken W,
do you have a reply to the ? about the NR darkhouse sprearing law that is worded very similarly to the MN proposal?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Callme crazy,

Ok, OK you're crazy! At least we now know what your agenda is. If you want to hunt on the land that you made better for wildlife then move over here and hunt all you want....plain and simple. And don't put words in other's mouths....the vast majority of ND sportsmen n this site have said you should manage your resources the way you want to manage them.
By the way....when are you going after SD?


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

***Minnesotan Education Lesson for the Day***
Hunting Laws









Fishing Laws









You guys must be puffin a little to much happy grass if you think you're going to be welcomed with open arms after this stunt... :eyeroll: HOW STUPID!

(PS. for all you minnesotans that want nothing to do with this 'wonderful idea', i'm sorry for what you will go through this fall.)


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I know next to nothing about MN fishing regs or fishing's impact on MN tourism, economy or resources. I would hate to guess at issues that are probably important to quite a few MN residents. I have never been fishing in MN and dont plan to anytime soon.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Austin Bachmeier said:


> (PS. for all you minnesotans that want nothing to do with this 'wonderful idea', i'm sorry for what you will go through this fall.)


Tell me.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

I got an idea, ban all NR anglers from MN waters. Then you won't have anything to ***** about Mr. Crazy.

And I have yet to see anybody complain about the PROPOSED MN regs.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Austin Bachmeier said:
> 
> 
> > (PS. for all you minnesotans that want nothing to do with this 'wonderful idea', i'm sorry for what you will go through this fall.)
> ...


Tell you what? I know for a fact that there is gonna be alot of smack talkin, middle fingers and you can about imagine from the residents that arent as 'kind' as me.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

All this because I'm from Minn.?? thanks for the welcome mat. Just was wondering what you meant.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

as petty as you may think it, a friggen lawsuit over this is a slap in the face to the residents of this state. I dont like to generalize, but i can guarantee you it will happen with some. All i'll say is I wouldn't want blue and white plates on my vehicle here next fall.


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

Brad,
why dont you check the "it has started" thread among others. that thread appeared the day the story hit twin cities papers. and it was commented on on many other threads.
and as for the apples and oranges debate, your right. but our oranges are every bit as valuable as your apples and are currently being shared by 10 times as many NR as what your dealing with in ND. 
funny i ask some straight forawrd ?'s and no one has an intelligent response other than gandergrinder. 
why is it none of you want to talk about the dark house spearing law? 
why is it you resort the same old anti NR rhetoric instead of answering honest questions?
why is it you bash MN for "retaliating" then promote the same retaliation on her towards MN's? 
all very informative as well as interesting. thanks gandergrinder for sharing your honest thoughts on some of my ?'s. it was refreshing to say the least!! 
i'm done. find the next NR to kick around!! hopefully this has served its purpose!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

O.K I'll agree this whole issue is B.S but since I had nothing to do with it, I'm not crawling under the bed. It's no big secret that being from Minn. had me off of some of your christmas card lists to begin with. You want to make guys like me the one who signed the papers on this B.S go ahead, whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Goldy, you're taking me the wrong way, im saying I WON'T. But the general ND population that reads what the papers tell them probably won't think twice about whether individuals support this or not, they will Just see 'Minnesota' and think - bad. Hell I have relatives from MN that come here to hunt, hopefully i don't hear about them taking a bunch of **** from ressies.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

We barely care that we have it here (Dark house spearing ) why would we care about what Minnesota does ??? (well I wish they would trade Moss for all those good players they talked about last week :roll: ) & I'm glad Kliensasser got a good contract & signing bonus 

It really is hard for you guys to understand everything is better as far as hunting and fishing (& Hockey) over here & you keep digging for a nerve to set someone off - sure there are a few who have Minnesota Lake Property & go over there to fish - But if they tried DevilsLake or Sak. or many other smaller waters in ND there is no reason to go to Minn --Most that do are from there or just like water sports & go to those lakes that are close -- But the prices & crowding & taxes make it very unattractive to most Nodakers


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Just wanna let ND know I hate this B.S that has gone down and wish we would just keep our state capitol a$$ out of it. I don't need Minn. help to hunt N.D. anyway.

"National Champ" Wannabe :lol: Gotta keep ya where you belong fetch. eace:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm with ya there Goldy, but it aint going to make any difference, hell, I even take crap from the ones I hunt with, a couple its just for fun, and I just say whatever, but I've hunted with some that flat out hat NR's and its not just Minnesotans, but their folks own land and they've had to chase people off, I'm sure its alittle of both, but ofcourse you just hear about the NR's.
Like I said before, I'll be somewhat embarrased driving aroiund with my MN plates, but there not blue and white, so maybe they'll be somewhat comiflauged(spelling, help me cootkiller) for the passer byers :lol: 
But I think my best bet will be riding along with the residents I am hunting with.
I have had somewhat of a sore spot after starting to hunt pheasants in ND acouple years ago, and never new how bad this NR thing was, back when I hunted ducks in ND years ago with my older brother, I never heard squat, and those were the best hunting days of my life.
I'm afraid and know for a fact too, that this stupid move just made things 100% worse.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Mr. Crazy,

As Ken said, what uproar? I think it was pretty overwhelming the opinion that we as ND sportsmen didn't care what you did w/ your season.

North Dakota has had some dumb ideas too, Minnesota doesn't have a monopoly on them (or stupid people for that matter). And I do, also, feel sorry for guys like goldy and other minnesota sportsmen who are law abiding, good people because as Austin said, they may not be treated exactly North Dakota nice by some of our own idiots.

That being said, I think the underlying issue here is Minnesota should manage Minnesotan resources and North Dakota will manage theirs. That simple.

smalls


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

So Mr. Crazy, nobody respods to your ?'s since nobody really cares. I've said it like 5 times now, let MN do what they will. ND has more pressing issues than what a NEIGHBORING STATE IS DOING. "It has started", basically implies retaliation. It doesn't imply that we're going to whine and ***** all day since we didn't get our way!!

Give up the whole fishing tyrade, you act like nobody from MN ever fishes in ND. Hmmmmm.... Anybody who ever fishes in DL knows MNans frequent the lake heavily.

This whole issue will be fun the watch as it plays out in the legislature. EYE FOR AN EYE......


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

So CmC what if there was a law that let the owner (tax payer) of the land hunt it (Gratis) But just their land & Not all their friends & relatives -Unless they live here --That seems reasonable to me - What is it you want ???

Now I have said I'd be for a Law that allowed the immediate family to be able to hunt that same land - But where do you cut it off ???

As I thught about this over night I goy to thinking This could open SD up to everyone for waterfowl & Pheasants - Montana for Elk - Minnesota for ??? & all southern States for us Yankees to follow the ducks south  Maybe Not a bad idea 8)


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

gandergrinder wrote:


> 1. The first thing you need to do is back the bill that gives a portion of the tax revenue to the DNR. This is the most important thing that could be done to help the condition of Minnesotas resources.


http://www.house.leg.state.mn.us/hrd/issinfo/dnrrev.htm

I think they spend enough money the way it is. I wouldn't mind seeing funding cut.

I'm ridding myself of anger. First, when I see an enforcement officer, why do their pick-ups always seem new? Depending on the season, they are usually hauling/towing a new four-wheeler/snowmobile/boat. And I'm stuck with a rusty (but trusty) truck pulling a 14' aluminum Lund with a 9.9 Evinrude (very trusty). The hull is dotted with permatex and JB weld to keep the big leaks out and I still have to dry my socks and pull the plug when I'm done for the day. These are choices I make, and consider myself blessed to be able to fish. My enjoyment comes from sitting in solitude on a lake, letting the worries of the day drift with the waves and maybe...just maybe I'll get lucky and catch something.

I don't see the same MN others do. I feel we have ample natural resources. And I feel they are getting better.

Crazy,
1. First, for those unfortunate enough who must fish lakes with public accesses (I do venture to them occasionally). I would like to see designated fishing lakes and designated recreation lakes. Take all the jet-skiers, wake-boarders, and pleasure boaters let them have all the fun they want and have it together on 1 lake or 10 or 100, whatever it takes (there are enough to spare). I know some good ones that are suseptible to winterkill, offer limited fishing opportunities and are already well developed. Not only that, it would clean up fishing waters by not having excess boating traffic.
2. Let the NR buy land (the same can be said about Msp/St.Paul driving up prices around Baxter/Brainerd, Bemidji, or where ever else they are making the mad dash up hiway 169 on weekends in the summer.
3. I have no suggestions for mille lacs, although resort owners should have some input.
4. To each his own, The Twins and Vikings are in Minneapolis, I go to see them and expect nothing but a victory in return.
5. In my opinion, stocking programs have little success (there are exceptions) the lakes that produce walleyes seem to reproduce walleyes efficiently and the lakes they sink 10 million walleye fry into have fish with 9.999 million walleye fry in their bellies. The government never solves problems by throwing money at it.
6. I have no suggestions.
7. Go two weeks later, when the water actually warms and the fish are active.
And another thing drop the silly lawsuit for god sakes. MN is better than that. We have way too many lawyers the way it is (I hear they make good structure, lots of fish around cause they're always covered with leeches)

Where does this feeling of entitlement come from? Why should one person who made different economic choices be able to benefit off my tax dollar? Its an opportunity cost. What are you willing to sacrafice for another option?


----------



## callmecrazy (Feb 20, 2004)

heres another ? to ponder (even though very few of you have taken the time to answer my other?'s)
that guy in fargo that lives in ND year round has a right to feel entitled to free rein on my grandparents farm because he pays taxes?
does this then mean my aunt and uncle(who live on the farm with my grandparents and pay taxes) should feel entitled to pack my cousins in the car, and head east to fargo. drive around until they find a beautiful pool in a backyard, unload the kids and start swimming. can you imagine the reaction that "city slicker" would have when he came out to see that? my uncle would be in jail, my aunt and cousins would be back in the car soaking wet!! the ones who OWN the land are the only ones ENTITLED to use it as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

callmecrazy wrote 


> the ones who OWN the land are the only ones ENTITLED to use it as far as i'm concerned.


Thats a *BIG 10-4!!!* 
I couldn't agree with you more! Its the reason I drive a POS truck and fish from a POS boat. It enables one to leverage that much more financially on property one might be interested in.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Mr. Cwazy,

What does private land access have to do with interstate hunting reciprocity and Minnesota's lawsuit?

About as much as a pool has to do with goose hunting I imagine. It seems like your the one misconstruing and twisting the issue.

callmesmalls


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Buckshot wrote:

I think they spend enough money the way it is. I wouldn't mind seeing funding cut.

Are you crazy? Funding at the DNR has been cut so much the last few years that it is a shell of the agency it used to be!! That's why this state has half the problems it does.

They have new equipment because they use it 24/7.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

To all of you Minnesota guys. I am from Minnesota originally, lived there for 19 years of my life so I understand why you want to come to ND.

Many many of you understand what hunting can be like and what hunting should be like because you have visited ND.

This should be a wakeup call to all of you about what a terrible state Minnesotas once plentiful resources are in and make you realize that you can make a difference if you put your collective minds towards a goal.

This issue has raised alot of eyebrows and caused quite a stir in Minnesota and ND alike. I see this as one of the biggest opportunities that Minnesota has ever had to change the situation that its resources are in.

People that don't normally pay attention to these issues finally are. Start educating as many people as you know and will listen about why people are so upset about not being able to go to another state to hunt. Not because they can't go but because the opportunities that once existed in Minnesota are no longer.

Stop treating the symptoms and quit squabling over ND scraps and start fighting the disease that exists in your own back yard. Loss of habitat.

Tell the people that Minnesota can be as good as ND but it will take help from Legislators and the non hunting public to make that difference.

Get organized and start making a change. I know some of you out there have connections. You have to start somewhere there is no better time than now.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Having lived in Minn. my first 22 years....I couldn't agree with you more.


----------

